
Show HN: Choremate is a Chore Chart for Adults - k00b
https://choremate.co
======
k00b
Hi I'm Keyan I made Choremate.

According to the 2018 Census, 37% of American adults live in shared housing.
With the recent pandemic shared housing will likely continue to increase.

Living in shared housing is hard, because as most of us know from economics
sharing a commons is tragic. I've been living in shared housing since college.
Aside from privacy issues, the biggest problem for me in shared housing is
distributing cleaning and maintenance in a fair way. Choremate aims to solve
the Tragedy of the Commons using research done by Elinor Olstrom and in the
form of a chore chart.

I've written in depth about Choremate and the application of Elinor Olstrom's
work here: [https://keyankousha.com/the-best-chore-chart-in-the-
world.ht...](https://keyankousha.com/the-best-chore-chart-in-the-world.html)

If you live in shared housing, check us out! We have a demo
[https://choremate.co/demo](https://choremate.co/demo)

